# Tree Removal - Cobb Co



## Barfolomew (Jan 30, 2017)

Need some advise as I am/will be purchasing a new house soon in Cobb Co. and I am sure that I will want to adjust the trees on the property for various reasons.

Trees I'll want to get rid of:
- Any dead tree
- Any tree leaning towards house
- Any trash tree (sumac, gum, non-fruiting pear, etc)
- Any tree prone to fall or drop limps (silver maple, yellow popular)

My understanding is that Cobb Co has an ordnance that basically states that any mature tree removed has be replaced and live trees can only be removed if threatening property (i.e. house, shed, etc.).  I have no issue replanting a tree of a preferred species, probably further form the house, and would plan to do so.  How do I remove a live tree in Cobb that is marginally, strong wind can blow a tree anywhere, able to damage property?  Or is this just basically a replant ordnance to keep people from clear cutting their property?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 30, 2017)

*Well...*



Barfolomew said:


> Need some advise as I am/will be purchasing a new house soon in Cobb Co. and I am sure that I will want to adjust the trees on the property for various reasons.
> 
> Trees I'll want to get rid of:
> - Any dead tree
> ...



I would get a copy of the ordinance-and perhaps have an attorney assist you in presenting your issue to the regulating commission.   Perhaps you can get a variance and avoid a big hassle down the road.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 30, 2017)

I would tell them what trees I will be cutting. I'm concerned they are going to fall on my house. If you do not let me cut them, I will sue the city. Long story short, local community has tree approval where we work. Homeowner requested to have tree removed and tree commity did not approve. Fast toward to the next storm, tree falls on house. I don't know the out come but there was a law suit involved. I know this is a question and answer forum but in my opinion, I would do as I suggested above if I had to live where somebody else could tell me what trees to cut.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 30, 2017)

Here in Covington, I believe there's something similar to some of the historic neighborhood's.  Call the code office...usually, the folks that work there are pretty nice.  Talk to them...ask them.  I've done this in both Newton and Walton and they were extremely helpful.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 30, 2017)

Many homes you will be touring either have nice trees you might not deem threatening or no trees near the house.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 30, 2017)

I didn't know Cobb had an ordinance. I have had tree guys take down trees here for years and never heard any of them ask or mention a permit. Last week a customer asked me, I stopped and asked a tree man working down the street to come look and price it. 2 days later I see its gone. City of Atlanta, you have to get an arborist and all manner of Stuff.


----------



## GA native (Jan 30, 2017)

I never heard of that ordinance. A simple google search revealed this: http://atlantaarbor.com/tree-ordinances-metro-atlanta/cobb-county-tree-ordinance/ As I read it, they are more concerned about erosion from major landscaping, than how many trees you have.

Now I've dropped over a dozen trees in my yard, and no one said a word.


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 30, 2017)

Are you buying a new house in a new subdivision?  I've never hear of that ordinance and have cut trees down on at least 8 houses in Cobb county over the last 25 or so years.
Please update your post if you find something definite.


----------



## Buckbuster (Feb 1, 2017)

I have never heard of an ordinance like that in cobb county. I grind stumps for a living and am around tree services a lot and never heard them say that. In some subdivisions you have to get approval from a HOA.


----------



## Barfolomew (Feb 2, 2017)

Upon doing some more research, it appears that the permit and restrictions only apply to major projects.

------

http://atlantaarbor.com/tree-ordinances-metro-atlanta/cobb-county-tree-ordinance/

Specifics:

If you are doing any major land work and plan to remove trees, you must submit a plan to replant trees in the place of those being removed.  Healthy trees may not be removed from any protected zones unless there is documentation of economic hardship or dead, dying, diseased or hazardous trees.

Dead Trees

Dead trees shall not be allowed to exist or to be maintained on any premises which are hazardous to persons on adjacent property. A finding by a registered forester or certified arborist (as contracted by a person on adjacent property) shall constitute prima facie evidence that a tree is in danger of falling upon adjacent lots or public streets due to the death of the tree. In the event that the tree is found to be dangerous by the registered forester or certified arborist, the property owner shall be responsible for 50 percent of the cost of such registered forester or certified arborist.

There must be a total site density factor of no less than 15 units per acre.  For more information and specifications about the Cobb County Tree Ordinance and permitting process, please visit their website.

Fee: None

Contact:

Mr. Jerry Lanham, Code Enforcement Manager
codeenforcement@cobbcounty.org

------

https://www.municode.com/library/ga/cobb_county/codes/code_of_ordinances?nodeId=PTIOFCOCOCOGE_CH50EN_ARTIIILADIAC

Land disturbing activity means any activity which may result in soil erosion from water or wind and the movement of sediments into state waters or onto lands within the state, including, but not limited to, clearing, dredging, grading, excavating, transporting and filling of land, but not including agricultural practices as described herein.

Sec. 50-74. - Exemptions.

Such minor land disturbing activities as home gardens and individual home landscaping, repairs, maintenance work, fences and other related activities, which result in minor soil erosion.

------

The confusing part is does the second sentence only apply to land disturbing activities or is it all inclusive.

http://www.gufc.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/cobbcounty.pdf

This document, page 3, section 50-222, talks about removal of trees, but it looks like it applies only if getting a land disturbing permit.


----------

